# linage



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

i am seeing a lot of post for people asking if their pair is good to breed for show but im not seeing many that have been bread from breeders who do it long enough to have knowledge of the generations is there anyone out there that has?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Like a pedigree/ family tree type thing?


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes exactly.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Heaps of people do it, Ive also made one so I can see the progress of my line
Heres one from Betta territory


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow a pictoral pedigree....genius! I don't know why this isn't used more often in selective fish breeding. I'm definitely going to try this with my own lines.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I love seeing the improvements in each generation. 
I think there was some software you can download to make them but its in another language and photoshop or paint can do just as good a job


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You can do it with some human geneology software as well. Instead of great granny you just put in the info for F1 great grandma betta with pics and bio birth death ect.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lg that is genius. Will be doing that, it never came to mind.


----------

